#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  How to make money in Thailand?

## Chittychangchang

The 6 million dollar question is "How can i legitimately stay, work, live successfully in Thailand?"

This has been a subject of contemplation for myself, many other foreign nationals and Teakdoor members who have not met the ripe age of retirement and can draw on their pension/s, this i hasten to add with the current economic climate is no guarantee of solvency in LOS.

So this topic is engineered as a quick reference tool and would be useful to members to have it pinned with constructive opinions and references.

From my my research and some experience i have researched the following legal ways to earn money in Thailand.

1, Teaching English in Thailand is a decent and fair way to make money in Thailand, it does have its pitfalls though. Most people who come to Thailand see Teaching English as an easy way to make money and more often than not are not trained to do so. There are many trained teachers who come to Thailand seeking a teaching job, but its not for everyone. Most English teachers make around 30,000 baht per month, this is a good wage in Thailand and you can live of that but the hours stress and general unwillingness to learn from the Thai students may have you questioning why you decided to take the job. The perks however are you get 4 months vacation per year while still getting paid, though on a meager teachers salary theres not much you can do in that period of time. If your trying to make a lot of money in Thailand Teaching English is NOT the way to do it. In order to teach English youll need to get a TOEFL certificate and do some training, the market is very competitive and dont expect pay rises as you gain experience. For Thai people the salary you get will seem high to them already and will be unwilling to pay more, you can make extra money and perhaps more money if you do private tuition or open your own language school.If you dont already have your TEFL certificate

2, The most common thing Ive noticed with all the successful eBay sellers in Thailand is that they all test their products and they all have only new items for sale with great photographs.
The thing about eBay is you dont need a million items though that approach does work it requires a lot of capital. What you want to find are those identical items that can sell 20-100 times a month at a mark up of 4 to 1 but a better ration is more like 8-1. Basically an item you can buy for 300 baht then sell it on eBay for 8 times as much or 2100 baht thats roughly $69.95 at todays rate of 30 baht and do that 100 times a month on the one product. Have 10 products like this and you have your eBay empire made.
A ten dollar item like the one you picked up is still just a $10 item its your job to make people want to pay the $69.95 amount and the way to do that is to get a professionally designed graphic and photographs of your product and make it look like the amount are asking for. People shop on eBay for bargains sure but they are also shopping for dreams make it seem like your product is the best of its kind and come across as a professional. People are always willing to buy quality when you sell something of quality and the markup is great you begin to make more money for doing less work.

3,It helps that the timeshare industry seems to have outgrown an earlier image problem. I didn't have a high impression of the industry; timeshare had a bad reputation. When people hear timeshare, they cringe because they've all been through the 90-minute time pressure sales pitch." But concerted efforts by the industry have cleaned up the image and professionalized timeshare operations. Indeed now the rewards for a sales person can be as high or a low as you desire, it's all about you and your motivation. The resorts also supply work permits.

4,Invest in a farm, not for the faint hearted or novice although there is a wealth of information on here to assist you in your venture be it breeding pigs, shrimps or working a rubber farm.

5, AdSense is a great way to get paid for doing what you love to do: blogging! AdSense allows you to show targeted ads on your blog and earn revenue from your traffic. It also helps your visitors find things they may be interested in, based on the content of your blog posts. Best of all, AdSense is free and you have the option to remove the ads at any time.

The AdSense system shows ads relevant to the content of your blog and you can easily customize the look and feel of the ads to match your blog. If your blog is about shoes, you may show ads for shoe designers or clothing stores. If your blog is about cars, you may see ads for car dealerships or auto shops. Using filters, you can have control over the content of the ads you display by choosing to block categories of ads or even specific advertisers.

With the free suite of powerful Ad Sense reporting tools, you can pull detailed reports that will help you track your revenue and identify opportunities to earn more money.

6, Open a guest house with a restaurant!
Running a guest house is a bit like having a new baby - lots of early mornings and laundry, a seriously diminished social life and the constant need for energy. But if you love caring for people, don't mind having strangers sharing your living space and are always able to give service with a smile, it's all worth it. Your biggest outlay will be on the premises - either buying an existing guest house or adding lots of en-suites to your home. Top earners can hit live comfortably, but the lower rungs are anything from loss-making upwards once the financial pressure of a big mortgage has been chucked in.running a guest house is no easy feat. Expect very early mornings (everything has to be ready for when guests wake up) and say goodbye to weekends and most ventures out (as someone always has to be on-hand should a guest need you).
Day-to-day activities will be repetitive: having to undertake the same tasks you did yesterday, with the knowledge they'll have to be done again tomorrow. Cleaning rooms, making breakfast, doing laundry, repairing broken fixtures, greeting or saying goodbye to guests, and keeping strict accounts are all part of running a guest house.
The personal touch is what draws people to guest houses, and things like learning guests' names and advising them on what to do during their stay are really important.
Above all, your job is to make sure guests enjoy themselves and want to come back again, or at least recommend to others. 

7, Another possibility is diving instructor.
There are many variable involved regarding how much you earn including the contract you have, if you are a full time employee, if you earn a salary and commission, or you work just on commission. The most popular is salary and commission, this normally works out well for all concerned.
Although new instructors, by definition do not have much experience they are in demand as:
New instructors will have more enthusiasm than an instructor who has been teaching for a number of years they will "never" get bored of teaching DSDs or OW courses. If and experienced instrutor was to teach a DSD tomorrow they would not have the same enthusiasm that a brand new instructor would.
New instructors are much easier to "mould" into the kind of employee that the Dive Center owner or Course Director wants in their dive center.
Once you pass your IDC and IE and get yourself out there you would stand a very good chance of getting work, obviously this depends on your personality and if your face fits.
On average on Phi Phi rent for a bungalow is about 6,000 - 8,000 THB per month for long term rental of a bungalow and full time instructors earn about 30- 40,000 THB.
If you looked for a 12 month average, and again it does depend on where you are working as Phi Phi Instructors typically earn more than Phuket Instructors but the cost of living is higher, You should be looking at 30,000 to 40,000 THB per month.
High season may be up round 40 to 60,000 THB. Low season maybe 25 to 30,000 depending how low and of course who you are working for and what your contract is.

Good luck in whatever venture you decide and i look forward to more input on the subject.

CCC

----------


## Butterfly

classic thread  :rofl:

----------


## Pragmatic

Money lending.

----------


## jamescollister

Forget pigs unless you are a big investor, you can't compete against the big boys.
Thais out my way don't keep pigs any more.

Forget rubber unless you are young enough to see the 7 odd year start up time, have a big wade off cash, lands not cheap anymore, fertilizer etc. Plus you need to be here hands on from day one, nothing gets done,unless you are 
there.

Forget retreat type resorts, people don't come to Thailand to some remote area to listen to frogs.
Out my way, Buntharik, loads of short time resorts, no farangs, but money to be made if you are near the girlie bars.

You need to think outside the square, what skills you have and what's needed.
Out my way, booming area, metal fabrication, tractor and car trailers, lots of rubber, a hardwood. Makes good furniture, no furniture manufactures out here.

None of these things will be cheap to get into, same as the west, lots of rules.

----------


## jamescollister

> Money lending.


Good business, but not easy unless your wife has pull and you look mean.
Know a farang that does it, not big time, but makes a tidy profit.

----------


## kingwilly

You forgot;

a) Owning a girlie bar

b) running a restaurant

c) selling drugs


d) working a boiler room

e) forum owner.

----------


## cyrille

> Indeed now the rewards for a sales person can be as high or a low as you desire, it's all about you and your motivation.


Surely it's also about how good you are at it.

----------


## Topper

Passing yourself off as a lawyer seems to work rather well...

----------


## jamescollister

> You forgot;
> 
> a) Owning a girlie bar
> 
> b) running a restaurant
> 
> c) selling drugs
> 
> 
> ...


 Girlie bar is good out in the sticks, if your wife is a senior cop. 
All girlie bars here are cop run, Lao girls, no papers, Thai girls to to the big cities, more money. Jim

----------


## Jesus Jones

I would say making money is not about what you know but whom.  An important factor in Thailand.

----------


## jamescollister

> Passing yourself off as a lawyer seems to work rather well...


Very true, tell everyone you you are a lieyer, sell bits of useless paper and they will pay.Jim

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Quickest way to make a small fortune in Asia?".......start with a large one and wait.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 1, Teaching English in Thailand


Always easy to fall back on, highly paid and easy as fvck



> eBay sellers


Good products, slick online shop - can do very well



> timeshare industry


Bunch of wankers



> Invest in a farm


Hard work but righteous and non financially rewarding in big ways



> AdSense


If you have the brains and creativity - a nice way to earn a living



> Open a guest house with a restaurant!


Have to be a good host - then success will follow



> diving instructor.


If you're lucky



> Owning a girlie bar


Your pimp hand must be strong



> selling drugs


If they're the lords drugs - you become a prophet



> working a boiler room


bunch of wankers



> forum owner.


Thankless task  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Gigalo...

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

^Nice work if you can get it  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

OP has lots of Blah Blah Blah.

As a sideline to my fulltime employment here I sell genuine car parts.

there is decent money to be made for little effort if you can find a niche. 

made 40k last month. took a few emails (to order parts from the dealer) and 3 hours to pack and send.

----------


## Yasojack

possible in the future become a hired gun.

keep all your euros pounds dollars for the rainy day

----------


## somtamslap

1. Open mini mart with restaurant outside

2. Write freelance for U.K magazines

3. Churn out a book a year

----------


## Yasojack

Somtam good one write a book about TD characters sure winner.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Gigalo...


LB style, no ladies there will pay for farang gigalo.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I sell genuine car parts


You sure they're not fake?...

----------


## wasabi

Travel agency, saw a few Russian ones in Pattaya.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Gigalo...


 Ideal for us oldies who like to be in bed by 9pm

----------


## crepitas

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Money lending.
> 
> 
> Good business, but not easy unless your wife has pull and you look mean.
> Know a farang that does it, not big time, but makes a tidy profit.


you don't have to be business owner...get a good ROI ( over 20% pa mostly as far as I can figure) over time (paid in lump some at _maturity_) just investing in what the wife calls "share" sorta like an illegal local credit union..have yet to figure out how it works but think your return is based on loans from _your_ investment?
..horrendous interest rate for borrowers but I guess for loans under 1kbt it is a never mind. 
In our case SIL runs it although suspect she not the _top_ of the _pyramid_.

----------


## Patrick

Buy 10 "somethings" for Baht 300 and sell 100 of each of them a month on eBay for Baht 2,100?

Dream on!

Patrick

----------


## ACT

Use your skills, qualifications and experience to find meaningful employment. Or say yes when your company offers you a transfer to Thailand.

----------


## VocalNeal

Take whatever skill set or talent you acquired before coming to Thailand and put them to good use here. 

If you don't have a any skill or talent well....

----------


## jamiejambos

Some of us don't need to as we are retired and can live quite comfortably off our pensions and are not kept awake all night worrying about being  employed or lack of employment blah blah blah.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

No one mentioned importing body amour? I would imagine it will be in some demand in the very near future!

----------


## Sailing into trouble

As you have all probably noticed I have an excellent grasp of the inglush language. So I was going to steal all the great travel and local colour commentary from TD and turn it into the " Real Mans Travel Guide".

Of course I will share my rewards with each and everyone of you. Please forward your address to Anchorage 2 nd Motu on the left South Pacific. I will get back to you within a year or few :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Get into plastic buckets. Big money to be made I'm told.

----------


## chassamui

> Get into plastic buckets. Big money to be made I'm told.


Selling them as hardware or fashion accessories?  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Money lending.


My missus does it. Collects daily and gets 10% per month. She undercuts the guys in black on big motorcycles who charge 20%. Why do they still borrow at 20% off the guys on the motorcycle when my wife charges 10%? Because in the village word gets out as to who pays back prompt. The bad payers have no choice who to borrow from.

----------


## Munted

> http://SouthPacificEngagement.com


Mate that site of yours is good but takes too long to load. The photo content is too heavy & you need to move from wordpress.com if you want to monetize the blog (which you should). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

----------


## Fluke

Im in the movie business .
If Im out watching football and I get talking to someone , I try to get their Facebook addy .
   Later when there are a bit drunk in the bar and go off with one of the Ladyboys in the bar , I give the Ladyboys a camera hidden in a pen and ask them to film the action later .
  After getting the film I send the person a message on Facebook asking whether they want to buy tthe movie , if they dont want to buy the movie, they can watch for free on Facebook, as can everyone else .

----------


## bobo746

I came here with nothing and i've got most of it left.
iI you want to be a millionere in thailand bring 2 million.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> Money lending.
> 
> 
> My missus does it.


 Money lending is illegal ,

----------


## bobo746

> Money lending is illegal ,


And that makes what diference in this shit tin?

----------


## Fondles

> No one mentioned importing body amour? I would imagine it will be in some demand in the very near future!



Numerous companies already selling it here and they are busy.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> Money lending is illegal ,
> 
> 
> And that makes what diference in this shit tin?


  It means that you can get prosecuted if you get caught and that if people dont pay you back, you cannot take legal action against them

----------


## Pragmatic

> It means that you can get prosecuted if you get caught and that if people dont pay you back, you cannot take legal action against them


You obviously don't live in the real world Fluke. One of my missus best customers is a policeman's wife. Occasionally others also. The police live within the community and they ain't going to rock the boat. They have face to keep also.

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by Fluke
> 
> It means that you can get prosecuted if you get caught and that if people dont pay you back, you cannot take legal action against them
> 
> 
> You obviously don't live in the real world Fluke. One of my missus best customers is a policeman's wife. Occasionally others also. The police live within the community and they ain't going to rock the boat. They have face to keep also.


  That still doesnt make money lending in Thailand legal .
Just because money lending happens, that doesnt mean it happens legally

----------


## bobo746

But it happens.Prositution is illegal but it happens and on and on.

----------


## ACT

> Some of us don't need to as we are retired and can live quite comfortably off our pensions and are not kept awake all night worrying about being  employed or lack of employment blah blah blah.


When I was first transferred here it was about 70 baht to the pound.

Cheap country too.

65 yr olds moving here on a 1000 pound pension, 70k p/m sweet. Land of milk and honey, living the good life.

Fast forward 10 years and their pension has shrunk from 70k p/m to 54k p/m. This month last year it was down to 44k p/m. At age 75.

With almost everything being twice as expensive.  :Smile:

----------


## jamiejambos

> Originally Posted by jamiejambos
> 
> 
> Some of us don't need to as we are retired and can live quite comfortably off our pensions and are not kept awake all night worrying about being  employed or lack of employment blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> When I was first transferred here it was about 70 baht to the pound.
> 
> Cheap country too.
> ...


I have 2 pensions and when I  am 65 I get another pension...
I retired at 55 because I could.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by jamiejambos
> 
> 
> Some of us don't need to as we are retired and can live quite comfortably off our pensions and are not kept awake all night worrying about being  employed or lack of employment blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> When I was first transferred here it was about 70 baht to the pound.
> 
> Cheap country too.
> ...


 The UK government is faced with a dilemma.  At present the UK pension is frozen at the point a person leaves the UK to live in many countries including Thailand.  There is, however, a mountain of expatriates living overseas whose pensions are increasingly becoming insufficient to maintain their existence.  Within the next decade the number of people expected to return to the UK impoverished is best described as an avalanche.   Don't be surprised if the annual upgrade is granted to expatriates by a future government.

----------


## jamescollister

Sorry to tell you Fluke, lending money is not illegal, being a loan shark is.
Personal loans are covered in the civil code, simple contract, witnessed by someone of standing.
They get around the law, say you borrow 10,000, you sign that you borrowed 15,000, contract is legal and enforceable.

----------


## Fluke

> Sorry to tell you Fluke, lending money is not illegal, being a loan shark is.
> Personal loans are covered in the civil code, simple contract, witnessed by someone of standing.
> They get around the law, say you borrow 10,000, you sign that you borrowed 15,000, contract is legal and enforceable.


  Yes, but we are talking about loan Sharks , not the legal loaners

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Happens here in Lao all the time, Lao people don't like to borrow from banks, a mate of mine wife has been doing it for years ( using his capital) she takes the family book or any land documents as collateral, it gets paid back, not a business I would like to get involved with, if they get desperate enough and get in over there heads could get ugly me thinks.  Likewise in the Philippines the Indians are well established as money lenders/sharks, locals call them 5 sixes, meaning for every 500 pesos loaned they get back 600 !

----------


## Pragmatic

Fluke everyone lends/borrows money in Thailand. It's how they survive/live. My wife provides a service that is better than the banks. Instant loans unsecured. Given a choice of paying the local going rate, or waiting 6 months for the bank to loan you the money on security of your land papers, which do you think the locals prefer. My wife is possibly acting illegally but that's rural life in Thailand. No one complains and life goes on.

----------


## leemo

> Originally Posted by ACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


20% pm isn't frightening when compared to Wonga's 2.5k% APR, but the details are in the fine print.

I don't think the local bankers know what a court is, or that they would bother with any legal small claims procedure. The ones I know in Pattaya almost always get paid, and on time. Almost, sound risky, huh? 

On the contrary while they prefer everyone to pay on time, since this makes for an uncomplicated life, they don't mind late payers at all. These usually generate not just a hefty penalty that's being compounded at a higher rate, which the delinquent borrower by implication cannot cope with, but also collateral in the form of a bike or car or property that's worth more than the outstanding. And once in their possession these assets rarely end up redeemed, which means a greater ROI.

As for police getting involved when a client is in over his head, most banker ops are co-opted by at least a mid-rank brown or other uniform.

----------


## Pragmatic

> she takes the family book or any land documents as collateral,


Did that before and got stung. Missus only lends unsecured now to people she trust/knows. Any doubts she takes gold as a security.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by ACT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fluke
> ...


Provided you don't charge excessive rates, money lending is perfectly legal. 
I have lots out, all recorded on the chanote in the amphur land office.

----------


## 9999

The best way to make money here is to try befriend a falang that has been here a while and seems to be doing OK. Make sure you press hard about what they do for a living within 5 minutes of meeting them, then just replicate whatever they do.

----------


## jamescollister

> The best way to make money here is to try befriend a falang that has been here a while and seems to be doing OK. Make sure you press hard about what they do for a living within 5 minutes of meeting them, then just replicate whatever they do.


Think they are rare as hens teeth.
Bright note, hot as hell, school holidays, won't be starting teaching next week, failure to communicate.
Wife's farang milk shakes bar turned a bit over 1,000 Baht today, 600 profit.
I spent 400 on beer and smokes.
Hard to live cheap, kids spend more than me.

----------


## Patrick

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


And charging 10% a month is also immoral.

Patrick

----------


## VocalNeal

> The UK government is faced with a dilemma.  At present the UK pension is frozen at the point a person leaves the UK to live in many countries including Thailand.


Which is why some of my friends return to UK every now and again . I'm not sure what they do but they get their pensions nudged up or unfrozen somehow.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Originally Posted by Thormaturge
> 
> 
> 
>  The UK government is faced with a dilemma.  At present the UK pension is frozen at the point a person leaves the UK to live in many countries including Thailand.
> 
> 
> Which is why some of my friends return to UK every now and again . I'm not sure what they do but they get their pensions nudged up or unfrozen somehow.


 They would need to resume "residency" which I think requires having a permanent address for a year.  Haven't seen this myself, only know the theory, but yes it should be possible to return to the UK, wait for the pension to be upgraded and then emigrate again, at which point it is frozen at the new level.

----------


## Pragmatic

Once you leave the UK for 183 days you are automatically classed as non resident and your state pension is frozen there after. As long as you return before that 183 day period you remain a UK resident and your benefits continue. So I'm aware of.

----------


## Pragmatic

> And charging 10% a month is also immoral. Patrick


10% is the norm here.

----------


## Pragmatic

Back on subject. German guy near where I live has a website that does introduction for local ladies that wish to meet a German. Tight B's. He charges Thai women 25,000 Baht for the introduction. It used to be 40,000. No guarantees. I don't know how much he charges the German men. He charges them for airport pick up/drop off etc on top. Surely money to be made there I'd imagine?

----------


## 9999

I seen a real low end type at an internet cafe in Phuket charging bar girls to write emails and do skype chats with their bf's overseas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> I sell genuine car parts
> 
> 
> You sure they're not fake?...


Pretty sure they are not as I buy them from Ford. 

Sold a heap more stuff over the weekend.

----------


## Chittychangchang

There are many ways to make money online, and while Ebay maybe one of them, I think that the competition is very stiff and you have the manufacturers competing with you, it is not really smart to compete with the people who make the product unless you have something very unique that you can compete with.

I do know a chap who used to do a Million baht a month on Ebay, he was making unique ladies clothes.

The secret is in having the product that not everyone else is selling, and that is tough these days, so I would not recommend ebay unless you have a very unique product.

I am connected with MANY Internet Marketers who make a shitload of money, I am talking 1-3 Million baht in a week or 30,000 baht a day and everything in between. They market in a variety of niches and services and this is where ANYONE can re invent themself and make a considerable sum of money however it is not an overnight thing and you would have to expect to give yourself 6 months minimum to learn the ropes and decide which direction you are going to go.

Some of the things you could do are

Offer services such as

Graphics
Sales Pages
banners
Ebook cover
Making websites
Article writing
Making videos
Maintaining websites
Managing facebook pages

Now you may not be know how to do these things but I know a young chap in Phuket that makes over 3 Million baht a year and all he does is outsource the jobs to a graphics team he is the middle man

Affiliate Marketing

You basically promote someone elses products for 50% or more commissions very profitable, and I know a lot of people who make a full time income from this method by promoting on facebook classified advertising, etc

Amazon.com for example pays commission from 4-15% commission on EVERYTHING that they sell from Amazon.com and there are hundreds of thousands of people making money from promoting products from Amazon this is very easy to get started in and can be done from anywhere in the world as can everything else I mention in this post.

Build a list

Owning a list of targeted buyers in a specific niche is a phenominal way to make money, once you have built a list it is money on tap, basically people sign up to whats called a squeeze page asking to receive information from you and you then find relevant products using affiliate networks and mail them the information, they buy and you receive 50% commission which can be anywhere from $10 to $1000 dollars per sale.

List building is one of the fastest ways to make money online and very very lucrative especially if you have your own products and can get affiliates promoting for you.

Product Creation

This is what i do and it is EXTREMELY PROFITABLE the last product I created was a software product (I know NOTHING about programming) but I know a man who does and he built it for me under my instruction on what I wanted it to do and he created it and we launched it and sold 5000 copies in total making over 3 million Baht in the process. Product can be as simple as a report or an ebook or a training program or a full on membership site.

The above might sound scary to some that are not familiar but it is the best way for someone to make a ton of money online if you focus and do the initial work needed to get a foothold in this industry.

Focus on Internet Marketing and you will never want for money again, it really is that good.

----------


## Waid

Incredibly interesting thread. Fascinating how some folks make their money.

Would really like to know more about eBay & Adsense.

How does the shipping side of eBay work? In other words, you offer a product, offer accepted - item to be shipped. What are the payment rules & shipping arrangements?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Why everyone's playing online poker in Thailand

----------


## 9999

A lot of the poker guys are leaving now that there are no more pepetual tourist visas and a crack down on ed visas.

----------


## Scottish Gary

How to have 1 million baht in your bank account

Start of with 3 million

----------


## Allotafargina

> A lot of the poker guys are leaving now that there are no more pepetual tourist visas and a crack down on ed visas.


Poker pretenders.

----------


## Joe 90

This bloke seems to know what he's talking about, thread needs an update..

----------


## Wakey

Seems like a cock, wishing that he has a degree so he can teach English.

----------


## tomcat

> wishing that he has a degree so he can teach English


...you think a degree is required?...quaint...

----------


## Fondles

> Seems like a cock, wishing that he has a degree so he can teach English.




Seems to be doing just fine making youtube vids.

----------


## Saint Willy

Smeagles is jealous again.

----------


## Norton

> This bloke seems to know what he's talking about, thread needs an update..


Nary a mention of producing plastic buckets. Guy knows fuck all. 
Make a YouTube vid LT.

----------


## Stumpy

Its funny in many regards. A few years back, well like 2009 or so, I was doing a lot of what he has Vlogs about. I was going to local drag strips and watching the crazy motorcycle races and diesel truck events. I would then hear about some high dollar street race out in some rice patty area and would have my van driver take me. As a former NHRA Div 7 racer and EFI programmer messing with timing/AF/Boost with controllers was always a blast. Later I saw the turbo long boats in BKK and was like HOLY SHIT...those guys are whack but I loved it. Then of course behind Future Park  there was the cable wakeboard park and I took on a few ramps and jumps and had a blast. 

The guy is OK. I get where he is coming from. He is finding a way making a living and is a total car/truck/performance guy so I enjoy some of his Vlogs. I used to send vid clips of my trips in and around BKK and other areas to my friends and never thought about making a Youtube channel but I have to admit I was working for a US Tech company and was living in BKK. In fact I still am and wouldn't change a thing but if that option doesn't exist then more power to him.

There are a few ways to make money in Thailand. there are loads of vids on it. Some can be quite lucrative.

----------

